# Type of Goldenrod



## Bigdog (Sep 20, 2003)

Found this on a website and was wanting to plant some for Bees. I was unaware that there were so many different kinds of goldenrod Would anybody know which kind this is?

Thanks Bigdog

url https://romancingthebee.com/2013/01/16/the-five-plants-bees-love-best/


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

There's many kinds of goldenrod.

Solidago canadensis seed is on the internet. I'd also plant asters. Both get swarmed by bees in the late summer/fall period. Lemon balm is a bee favorite in the summer.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I didn't know about the different varieties of goldenrod -- only the kind that grows wild in marshy areas around here. There's a large stand of it near the local lake. I guess if you are buying seed, then look for a variety that does well in the area you live.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 20, 2003)

I have quite abit of it around but i do not see any bees on it any of it so thought i would try some different type


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

There's a yard locally that the owner allowed to wild. In one year it was filled with Queen Ann's lace, goldenrod and asters. The best way to find bees is to listen for them when you have massed flowering plants. You can hear the bees in that yards.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

There are more than 100 _species_ of goldenrod, which is the correct term, as opposed to varieties. Varieties are cultivated, well, varieties of the individual species, or they may be hybrids. There may be several varieties of one species. There are even a few variegated varieties of goldenrod. I grow one. They are more common as garden plants in Britain than here, not being native to there. Plus, fickle and ignorant American gardeners don't appreciate the beauty of such things since they are so common, and "just" weeds. They fail to appreciate the beauty of them just for the sake of their beauty, attributing value only to something which has a story, is bought in a store or is rare or uncommon. I have a half dozen species on my property and have transplanted each into a dedicated wildflower bed to appreciate and admire them for what they are. The differences between the species can be pretty extensive.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldenrod


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I would go out now and collect seeds locally.


----------

